# port error : write to restore size failed



## mustafa987 (Feb 2, 2019)

hello there, im trying to install KDE from ports after successfully installing xorg from ports also.
however after downloading all the KDE dist files and dependencies i run `sudo make install clean` to compile and install it but i face the error in the picture link, i've googled the solution to fix my problem but didn't find anything - picture.
and YES i have a lot of disk space available 
pls help


----------



## mustafa987 (Feb 2, 2019)

any help?


----------



## SirDice (Feb 4, 2019)

I suggest you use packages instead. Unless you want/need to deviate from the defaults there's nothing to gain by building from ports.


----------

